# Need a new camera bag, help? 2 bodies + bunch of stuff



## flowers (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi (this is my first post by the way) 

The bag I currently have has gotten two small for me, I'm in the need of a new bag.
I have:
two bodies (one 5-series and a 7d)
4-6 lenses
external mic
radio triggers
2 flashes
15+ filters
tablet
a flycam and a table glider
and a compact (travel sized) tripod

and I'd like all of that to fit in one bag that I can take with me on a plane as hand luggage (a tall order, I know)
if necessary, I'm willing to ditch the flycam to the cargo hold. I'd like the bag to have straps for a tripod.
I simply don't want to travel separated from my gear. Any suggestions? I don't have any good camera stores carrying large bags at a reasonable distance so I'm relying on people who have the same requirements to tell me which bags worked for them so I can check them out.
All replies appreciated!

I took some measurements, without the tablet and the filters and cables and all that stuff, my gear needs a minimum of 36 x 45 x 15cm with dividers.


----------



## mr_hyde (Jan 28, 2014)

Just bought the Manfrotto pro backpack 50. It has plenty of space and can be used as carry on (at least according to Manfrotto).

However, the tripod has to be fixed outside the backpack. 

I got a pretty good deal at one of the major online stores for ~ 100$ less than the regular price. However, the price went back up again.


----------



## flowers (Jan 28, 2014)

mr_hyde said:


> Just bought the Manfrotto pro backpack 50. It has plenty of space and can be used as carry on (at least according to Manfrotto).
> 
> However, the tripod has to be fixed outside the backpack.
> 
> I got a pretty good deal at one of the major online stores for ~ 100$ less than the regular price. However, the price went back up again.


Thank you for your quick reply. It looks good on paper, but the lack of reviews and not knowing what really fits inside makes me want to stay away from it. What can you actually fit inside without it bursting?
Tripod will always be fixed on the outside, that's no problem 
by the way, I forgot to mention the bigger body also has a battery grip that has to fit in as well. Backpack style would be the best in my opinion, if they only make them big enough. I should point out none of the lenses are huge telephotos, so the space required won't be insane, but they are all fast primes, so they're not small either.


----------



## fugu82 (Jan 28, 2014)

You may want to look at Think Tank. Very well designed and ruggedly built.

http://www.thinktankphoto.com/categories/camera-backpacks/airport-backpacks.aspx


----------



## Canon1 (Jan 28, 2014)

I love my Tamrac Expedition 8x.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/544651-REG/Tamrac_558801_5588_Expedition_8x_Backpack.html


----------



## flowers (Jan 28, 2014)

Canon1 said:


> I love my Tamrac Expedition 8x.
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/544651-REG/Tamrac_558801_5588_Expedition_8x_Backpack.html


thank you for the recommendation! that looks great!



fugu82 said:


> You may want to look at Think Tank. Very well designed and ruggedly built.
> 
> http://www.thinktankphoto.com/categories/camera-backpacks/airport-backpacks.aspx


I'll check out their bags too


----------



## Rocky (Jan 28, 2014)

flowers said:


> Hi (this is my first post by the way)
> 
> The bag I currently have has gotten two small for me, I'm in the need of a new bag.
> I have:
> ...


Please be aware of the 7 Kg rule for carry on for almost all the airlines outside of U.S.


----------



## moocowe (Jan 28, 2014)

That's a lot of equipment to take on as hand luggage. As already mentioned, be aware of carry-on restrictions for the airline you're flying with.

If you need all that gear for work, I'd probably want to put everything in a decent flight case and put it in the hold, otherwise I'd think about whether you really need all that for your trip. I used to travel with a similar sized kit, but now I don't even take half of it.

Anyway, if you do need to take it all with you, I've managed to fit the following in a Lowepro Vertex 200 AW as hand luggage:

5D & 7D bodies
5 or 6 lenses with hoods, one of them a 70-200 f2.8
Off-flash cable and shutter release cables
Teleconverter & extension tubes
1 flash
5 77mm filters, a few step up rings, and also a UV on each lens
Small laptop
There are attachment points for tripods and modular pouches. I can't recall if I used them or if I had another bag with me to put the tripod in the hold.

The Vertex 200 suited my needs just fine. Quality wise, I'd say it's on par with my ThinkTank bags, and there are plenty of pockets and dividers. The harness/straps are well padded and pretty comfy, but you will notice all that weight when you're walking to your terminal! 
http://store.lowepro.com/backpacks/vertex-200-aw

ThinkTank's bigger bags will likely be as good or better than LowePro, but something like this may also be of interest:
http://store.lowepro.com/backpacks/pro-runner-x450-aw


----------



## gshocked (Jan 28, 2014)

flowers said:


> Hi (this is my first post by the way)
> 
> The bag I currently have has gotten two small for me, I'm in the need of a new bag.
> I have:
> ...



Hi,

I just purchased the Lowepro Flipside 400AW and so far it has been great.

The main reason for purchasing this bag was the security aspect. The only way in getting into main camera compartment is via the rear zipper, which when worn, is on your body-side. I think this is a fantastic feature, as your gear is safe and you don't have to worry about someone slowly opening your bag. 

I use to have a Kata 3in1 20. Although that bag had a fairly sturdy clip and zipper system, my biggest fear was being in a crowded subway and for someone to boldly unclip and rob me of my gear.

Here are the facts from the Lowepro Website:
http://store.lowepro.com/backpacks/flipside-400-aw

This high-performance, large-capacity backpack is purpose built for the outdoor pro photographer or serious enthusiast looking for extra security, body-side access and all-weather protection.


Contoured shoulder straps and padded waistbelt help evenly distribute weight and provide extra comfort
Body-side access for added security and quick access to gear while wearing
Adjustable and padded camera compartment for easy customization of gear
Front storage panel for extra accessories and small personal items
Built-in All Weather AW Cover™ protects gear from the elements
Hideaway Tripod Mount™ secures a tripod to the pack
Silent zipper pulls provide quiet access around film crews or wildlife
SlipLock™ attachment loops expand carrying capacity



In regards to having a travel with your camera gear - have you considered of purchasing two bags?
When I was last overseas, there were times when I wished I could leave my backpack a the hotel and just have a smaller bag. I have recently ended up purchasing a Pro Messenger 180AW, which is great for carrying a Pro DSLR and two lenses.

I hope this helps.


----------



## flowers (Jan 28, 2014)

gshocked said:


> flowers said:
> 
> 
> > Hi (this is my first post by the way)
> ...


I can always buy a smaller bag later, what I can't do is make a bigger amount of gear fit in a smaller bag when I have to take everything! I already have my gear in two bags. I have to! they won't fit in one bag, especially my 15+ lenses (no, I don't need that many, I'm actually going to sell some). The reason I need one big bag is because I don't want to put any of my lenses or cameras in the cargo hold.
What you said about someone stealing your stuff, that's a good point, I worry about that too. The lowepro doesn't seem to help too much with that:
http://cambags.com/images/reviews/canon_1d/backpacks/lowepro_road_runner_450_Aw/lowepro_pro_runner_450_aw_canon_1d_hank3152_cambags_02.jpg
you can clearly open up the whole bag from the outside, even if you don't get the camera from the first slot you can get the lenses... Or your lenses just might fall to the pavement. Big help even if the thief is scared away, you'll still have to deal with the possibly broken lenses kicked around by the passers-by. A different lowepro I currently have is much better in regard, it's a lot harder to get stuff out of there (with bigger gear it's so much harder I kind of wish it wasn't!)

the 400 aw looks like it just might be big enough. I'd been looking at the vertex models, the biggest vertex also looks like it would probably be enough.
The plus side of some of the lowepros is the rain cover, I think that's also a help in keeping the thiefs away. First of all, depending on the rain cover, it can make a bag look cheap, especially from afar, and second of all it makes accessing the bag difficult because it covers all the zippers and such.
Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## flowers (Jan 28, 2014)

Rocky said:


> flowers said:
> 
> 
> > Hi (this is my first post by the way)
> ...



Yeah I'm not going to be able to stay inside that, never have, but I've never gotten in trouble for it! They actually never weigh my bag! Maybe I look so inconspicuous. I don't know! But every time I fly I take 10-15kg on the plane as hand luggage and nobody's ever said anything!


----------



## flowers (Jan 28, 2014)

moocowe said:


> That's a lot of equipment to take on as hand luggage. As already mentioned, be aware of carry-on restrictions for the airline you're flying with.
> 
> If you need all that gear for work, I'd probably want to put everything in a decent flight case and put it in the hold, otherwise I'd think about whether you really need all that for your trip. I used to travel with a similar sized kit, but now I don't even take half of it.
> 
> ...



I'm aware of the restrictions, having successfully circumvented them so far! I think the trick is to make it look light! If it doesn't look like you're dragging your feet because it weighs so much and it fits inside the size requirements, the assumption is it also fits inside the weight requirements. Hope that helps someone  I really hate to be separated from my gear. And I really need to take all that, no matter how much more convenient it would be not to. I think I'll take an extra bag, empty, and if I happened to get complaints, I'll take it out and make it into hold baggage, emptying the stuff from the camera bag into it until they're happy. All the bigger gear that isn't a body or a lens can go into the hold if necessary. That way I'll be prepared no matter what 

Thanks a lot for all your suggestions/advice!


----------



## moocowe (Jan 28, 2014)

Have you looked at ThinkTank's Airport series? If I didn't already have the LowePro Vertex, I'd probably get one of these.

This is the biggest backpack. It has a rain cover and locking zippers:
http://www.thinktankphoto.com/products/airport-accelerator.aspx

This one's a little bit smaller, but has the benefit of being a rolling bag as well as a backpack. I'm not sure if it has a rain cover, but the zippers can be locked.
http://www.thinktankphoto.com/products/airport-takeoff-roller-camera-bag.aspx


----------



## flowers (Jan 28, 2014)

moocowe said:


> Have you looked at ThinkTank's Airport series? If I didn't already have the LowePro Vertex, I'd probably get one of these.
> 
> This is the biggest backpack. It has a rain cover and locking zippers:
> http://www.thinktankphoto.com/products/airport-accelerator.aspx
> ...


I had a look at it, but I can't help feeling it's smaller than the bigger lowepros. It definitely looks 1-2 lenses smaller! Or am I just being misled by the dividers? It has a side strap and pouch for the tripod which is a plus, but the lowepros have that as well. I'll have to take some measurements!

Edit: I took the measurements, without the tablet, filters and that other stuff, my gear (bodies, lenses, support) can be squeezed into 36 x 45 x 15cm (I took the space of the dividers into account), so those are the absolute minimum inside measurements. Base on measurements alone, the Think Tank Airport Accelerator seems to fit the bill! My stuff goes into a smaller space than I thought.


----------



## moocowe (Jan 28, 2014)

I think you're being misled by dividers and perhaps the photos using big lenses.

I was wrong about the TakeOff being "a little bit smaller", it's quite a lot smaller. According to the interior dimensions of the bags mentioned in this thread, these are the approximate volumes in litres.

Airport Accelerator = 27.3
Vertex 300 AW = 26.6
Pro Runner x450 = 23.1
Expedition 8 = 23.1
Airport TakeOff = 20.2
Manfrotto Pro 50 = 17.7
Flipside 400 AW = 17.2


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 28, 2014)

This is the biggest capacity Think Tank bag with shoulder harness.

http://www.thinktankphoto.com/products/airport-security-v2-roller-camera-bag.aspx

It is over 33 liters internal volume. But you'd be a fool to try to take it as carry on on flights outside the USA.

For International work nothing beats this bag 

http://www.thinktankphoto.com/products/airport-takeoff-roller-camera-bag.aspx

With an internal volume around 24 liters.

Nobody who has actually carried:-
two bodies (one 5-series and a 7d)
4-6 lenses
external mic
radio triggers
2 flashes
15+ filters
tablet
a flycam and a table glider
and a compact (travel sized) tripod
for any amount of time or distance in a backpack would do it twice. Roller bags are the answer 90% of the time and I have traveled a lot with lots of camera gear, Roller bags with shoulder harnesses are the best answer (short of somebody to carry it for you) 100% of the time, it is shocking how rarely wheels will not work, even off road, in sand blah blah, I have rolled my Think Tanks everywhere.


----------



## flowers (Jan 28, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> This is the biggest capacity Think Tank bag with shoulder harness.
> 
> http://www.thinktankphoto.com/products/airport-security-v2-roller-camera-bag.aspx
> 
> ...



Thanks, I don't usually carry all that but now I have to! Trust me, it's not meant as a day pack, it's only so I can get all that gear on the plane and off the plane safely. Good point on the roller bag, I think I would be crazy to use a backpack without wheels, I've gotten sore muscles sometimes from a lot less gear than that! I'll go with the smaller think tank, I do want to take it as hand luggage. Thanks


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 28, 2014)

flowers said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > This is the biggest capacity Think Tank bag with shoulder harness.
> ...



And if you want hard sides and waterproof, http://www.pelican.com/cases_detail_storm.php?Case=iM2500


----------



## flowers (Jan 28, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> And if you want hard sides and waterproof, http://www.pelican.com/cases_detail_storm.php?Case=iM2500


Thanks for the suggestion, but I rather avoid anything that looks that conspicuous when going to the airport (and when exiting the airport on the other side)  I don't plan on banging it against hard surfaces repeatedly or dropping it in a body of water.  I'll keep those in mind if I ever need something sturdier!


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 28, 2014)

In that case the Think Tank Take Off is THE bag.


http://www.thinktankphoto.com/products/airport-takeoff-roller-camera-bag.aspx


----------



## flowers (Jan 28, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> In that case the Think Tank Take Off is THE bag.
> 
> 
> http://www.thinktankphoto.com/products/airport-takeoff-roller-camera-bag.aspx


Yes!


----------



## ScottyP (Jan 29, 2014)

I looked a LONG time for a backpack that holds 6 to 7 lenses and two bodies without looking awkward as heck. Most of the ones that hold that much are too wide, and too deep (they stick out freakishly). 

I got the Thule TPBP 101. Don't confuse with the similar but smaller day pack TPDP 101. It is tall rather than fat so it fits and looks and wears better. Thule makes sporting goods and this pack looks good like a hiking pack. 

It also has the security feature of a zipper that is up against your back like the LowePro 400 and 500, so it can't be unzipped by someone behind you. 

Short video product description here. http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=AACti4a-DTQ&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DAACti4a-DTQ

Buy here. http://www.amazon.com/Thule-TPBP-101-Perspektiv-Backpack-Black/dp/B00F4714IG


----------



## TexPhoto (Jan 29, 2014)

The biggest problem with any bag that will hold that much gear is the weight of all that gear... and the bag...

Backpacks are awsome if you are under 30 but, my gear moves in a bag with wheels.


----------



## flowers (Jan 29, 2014)

TexPhoto said:


> The biggest problem with any bag that will hold that much gear is the weight of all that gear... and the bag...
> 
> Backpacks are awsome if you are under 30 but, my gear moves in a bag with wheels.


I know! I'm probably going to go with the airport bag with wheels that can be transformed into a backpack, best of both worlds.


----------



## flowers (Jan 29, 2014)

moocowe said:


> I think you're being misled by dividers and perhaps the photos using big lenses.
> 
> I was wrong about the TakeOff being "a little bit smaller", it's quite a lot smaller. According to the interior dimensions of the bags mentioned in this thread, these are the approximate volumes in litres.
> 
> ...



thank you taking the trouble of calculating those numbers! I really appreciate it. It's hard to see through the marketing. I've been trying to measure the lengths of the cameras in the bags on screen and get the real inside measurements based on that to try to eyeball a little better how roomy they really are, but those numbers might be even more reliable.


----------



## Halfrack (Jan 29, 2014)

4-6 lenses really does need to be better identified - small primes, or white zooms? Are your bodies gripped or not? The flycam / table glider need to be better identified as to their size. Are your filters circular or are you using a Cokin/Lee setup? Are you using the tripod head on the glider?

What is your second carry on? Most every flight allows 2, so why are you forcing everything into one? Since it is more about getting on and off a flight, might want to see about getting a maximum sized duffel bag, and put your two camera bags into it to fend off any flight attendant or counter agent.

I picked up the Niko Messenger from Chrome in San Francisco, and love it, though hate how easily I can overload it. It fit: H4d-50 with 28mm, 50-100mm, 80mm, 210mm lenses plus a EOS-M with 10-22 and 100-400 lenses and a 15" MacbookPro. DAMN it was heavy. 

I was going to look at the Gura Gear bags, and use their no questions asked return policy if it didn't match up to my needs, but I'll save that for another day.


----------



## flowers (Jan 29, 2014)

Halfrack said:


> 4-6 lenses really does need to be better identified - small primes, or white zooms? Are your bodies gripped or not? The flycam / table glider need to be better identified as to their size. Are your filters circular or are you using a Cokin/Lee setup? Are you using the tripod head on the glider?
> 
> What is your second carry on? Most every flight allows 2, so why are you forcing everything into one? Since it is more about getting on and off a flight, might want to see about getting a maximum sized duffel bag, and put your two camera bags into it to fend off any flight attendant or counter agent.
> 
> ...



I use fast primes exclusively, so no zooms, white or black  No "big" tele lenses either! I don't have anything longer than 135mm that will be included in those 6 lenses, and I don't plan on having anything longer. I didn't identify the lenses because I'm not sure about the 5th/6th yet (I'm pretty sure, but we'll see after I'm done selling off some lenses I don't need. I might buy a new lens to accompany the 4 I'm taking for sure). Anyway, as it is, no large tele lenses, but for the sake of numbers, count 100x100mm (3.9x3.9") as average. One gripped body. Flycam/glider I can disassemble and fit into.. see http://www.thinktankphoto.com/product-images/xlarge/Airport-Accelerator-2.jpg that D700 with the bigger lens on the left? The stabilizers would need the same space as the d700 with the lens (possibly an inch more in length). I think I could fit them in so that they wouldn't require quite as much width as that camera+lens combo in the picture. Based on that, it would be a pretty tight fit if I got the airport accelerator, so I'm not sure if that's the right bag for me. It was one of the suggested bags.

"Irregularly shaped" bags get DQ'd as carry on luggage more often so I'd rather use a proper bag. The filters aren't important, they can be put in any bag in a pinch. I just mentioned them so nobody would assume they can recommend a bag that absolutely couldn't accommodate a bunch of filters anywhere. I mostly mentioned them along with the tablet in order to make it clear that bags with lots of pockets for small stuff are preferred and that pockets for filters would be nice too.

I'm "trying" to fit everything into one bag because usually the "other bag" is expected to be rather small, and I will probably want to put non-photo gear in there, so if my mentality is to fit everything in one bag right from the start, I think that will lead to a better bag choice in the end.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Jan 29, 2014)

flowers said:


> moocowe said:
> 
> 
> > I think you're being misled by dividers and perhaps the photos using big lenses.
> ...



I was between the Lowepro Vertex 300 AW, Lowepro Pro Runner x450 and the Tamrac Expedition 8X and finally bought the Tamrac and I am very happy. The only thing I really miss are the wheels that the two Lowepro models have.
I have inside this backpack, Canon 7D+Grip+15-85mm lens attached, 70-200 f2.8L IS II, 100mm f2.8L IS, 24-70mm f2.8L, 50mm f1.2L, 35mm f2 IS, 40mm 2.8, 1.4X teleconverter and Sigma 10mm f2.8 F(sheye). In total one body and 9 lenses.


----------



## flowers (Jan 29, 2014)

Hjalmarg1 said:


> flowers said:
> 
> 
> > moocowe said:
> ...


Between wheels and a bigger bag I'd choose a bigger bag to make sure my gear fits in, after all it's not meant to be an everyday bag, just an intercontinental bag. Thank you for listing your gear and your bag. Did all that fit in comfortably, or was it a snug fit? Was there any room left over?


----------



## Chapman Baxter (Feb 2, 2014)

Lowepro Classified 200AW.

Holds two bodies with lenses attached (up to 70-200mm) plus lots of extra stuff.


----------



## jeanluc (Feb 3, 2014)

I spent a lot of time obsessing over the whole backpack issue……….for me, the Gura Gear Bataflae 26L is the perfect backpack. It easily holds 2 bodies, 4+ lenses (unless some are bigger than a 2.8 70-200), batteries and charger, cards, filters, external hard drives etc. It is extremely well thought out and ruggedly built; rain protection, ergonomic carrying handles, and the straps all completely store under cover so they aren't catching on stuff when you don't need them. Built in tripod support…...check. Lockable?..check. You get the idea. 

For me, the final selling point is that this EASILY fits under any airline seat, and it easily fits in the overhead bin on the dreaded CRJ-200's that i have to fly on to get anywhere worth photographing. The only drawback is there no slot for a laptop, but that has not been a big deal. Anyway, for what its worth this is one awesome backpack. Not cheap, but you get what you pay for.


----------



## flowers (Feb 3, 2014)

jeanluc said:


> I spent a lot of time obsessing over the whole backpack issue……….for me, the Gura Gear Bataflae 26L is the perfect backpack. It easily holds 2 bodies, 4+ lenses (unless some are bigger than a 2.8 70-200), batteries and charger, cards, filters, external hard drives etc. It is extremely well thought out and ruggedly built; rain protection, ergonomic carrying handles, and the straps all completely store under cover so they aren't catching on stuff when you don't need them. Built in tripod support…...check. Lockable?..check. You get the idea.
> 
> For me, the final selling point is that this EASILY fits under any airline seat, and it easily fits in the overhead bin on the dreaded CRJ-200's that i have to fly on to get anywhere worth photographing. The only drawback is there no slot for a laptop, but that has not been a big deal. Anyway, for what its worth this is one awesome backpack. Not cheap, but you get what you pay for.



Thanks, GG bags actually look really good! I think I'll probably order GG after all. I'll still need to go through my short list once more.


----------



## Eldar (Feb 3, 2014)

It may have been mentioned elsewhere, but I recommend the Lowepro AW protrekker series. I have the 400 and 600 (because of long/big whites). But from your spec, I believe the 300 should fit nicely. Very well built and very comfortable to carry. Only problem with backpacks is access to equipment when on the move.


----------



## Zen (Feb 4, 2014)

Take a close look at the Lowepro Pro-roller 200 or 300. Either should do nicely. They are well made, have wheels, tri-pod carrier, locks, and the insert, with dividers and all your gear can be removed for use as a back-pack. I have the 200 and carry 2 bodies, 6 lenses, a flash, filters and all the other necessary stuff- extra batts, cleaning gear, etc.

The only problem with the kit is its loaded weight. Believe me, the rollers are necessary!

Good luck on your search.

Zen


----------



## flowers (Feb 4, 2014)

Zen said:


> Take a close look at the Lowepro Pro-roller 200 or 300. Either should do nicely. They are well made, have wheels, tri-pod carrier, locks, and the insert, with dividers and all your gear can be removed for use as a back-pack. I have the 200 and carry 2 bodies, 6 lenses, a flash, filters and all the other necessary stuff- extra batts, cleaning gear, etc.
> 
> The only problem with the kit is its loaded weight. Believe me, the rollers are necessary!
> 
> ...


Thank you  But now I am worried. I read a blog of a photographer and he said his backpack went though but *all* the roller bags were checked, no exception. This worries me a lot!


----------



## Eldar (Feb 4, 2014)

flowers said:


> Zen said:
> 
> 
> > Take a close look at the Lowepro Pro-roller 200 or 300. Either should do nicely. They are well made, have wheels, tri-pod carrier, locks, and the insert, with dividers and all your gear can be removed for use as a back-pack. I have the 200 and carry 2 bodies, 6 lenses, a flash, filters and all the other necessary stuff- extra batts, cleaning gear, etc.
> ...


My AW protrekker 400 has always been with me as carry-on and the 300 is smaller. I have no experience with roller bags.


----------



## flowers (Feb 4, 2014)

Eldar said:


> flowers said:
> 
> 
> > Zen said:
> ...


I have also managed to get a pretty huge backpack of non-photo gear on a plane as a carry-on so I'm not that worried about the size. I think it makes sense about the roller bags, people always check those.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 4, 2014)

flowers said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > flowers said:
> ...



It sounds like you don't travel much! Up until this year I traveled a lot and I could write reams and reams of photographer travel stuff but here is the concise version.

Carry on, 100% depends on your airline, the difference between airport security and the airlines own policy is huge and misunderstood. Getting through airport security is easy but that does not mean you will be allowed to take that onto the plane, the airline decides what you are allowed to take onto their plane and it is plane specific, every airline lays out specific details of their carry on policy on their websites, but this can be open to interpretation by check-in and gate agents. For us photographers this is an important aspect of ticket buying. If you are traveling between major airports on big jets carry on is normally pretty generous, if you are taking connecting flights to smaller airports, Islands, countries, then the carry on limitations will almost certainly change for the worse, getting your carry on onto your first flight will not automatically get it on your connecting flights, regional jets, turboprops and smaller have very limited carry on space. Cheap tickets often charge for carry on, Spirit, for instance, charge $50 per leg for a full sized carry on.

There is a huge difference between a checked bag and gate checking. If you have to checked bag camera equipment, lenses, bodies etc then it really needs to be in a pelican case. Generally photographers reactions to that is "NO WAY", this is a huge over reaction, I have never met or traveled with a video crew who thought twice about checking $100,000 worth of gear, it is just a mindset. BUT if you do have to checked bag it, it MUST have insurance against theft. Gate checking doesn't need anything like that, I have gate checked $10,000's worth of gear in regular packs, in gate checking you wheel/carry your bag out to the, smaller, plane and the ground crew put your bag into a baggage compartment in the plane in front of you, when you land you wait on the tarmac and get your bag back. This makes many people nervous, particularly those that haven't done it, but I have done it hundreds of times with no issues. Gate checking on many planes is not optional, any bag over a mid sized laptop bag is gate checked.

So, to give specific advice on what you are allowed to do you really need to be much more specific on what your travel intentions are. There is no one best advice, just the best advice for what you intend to do.


----------



## flowers (Feb 4, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> flowers said:
> 
> 
> > Eldar said:
> ...


I probably don't travel a lot compared to many people! I don't always travel by air either.  I already know it depends completely on the airline and airport staff, I've seen it because I've been allowed to take such behemoths of bags as carry-ons onto a small plane that it defies all reason! I mean way oversized bags. I just thought that since what's allowed and not allowed seems to be completely random, maybe the airline personnel have a completely random attitude towards roller bags and always require you to check them... Ha ha. I don't know, as good an explanation as any! About the rolling thing, on one small plane flight they did that, they had this thing with wheels and they told people with large bags to just throw theirs on there, I wanted to carry mine but they said to put it there, when we got to the plane they let me take it from the thing with wheels (it was like a rolling push cart for small cargo, just a square of plywood and 3 metal grid walls and wheels underneath I don't know what those are called) then I took it on the plane, an air stewardess tried to put it in the overhead compartment but it was too big so she just put it in the front where I could actually see it and when we landed she handed it back to me. It was never checked in or anything. I also had checked luggage which wasn't even on the same plane! They put it on a bigger plane, I only saw it after my second flight landed, I think it was onboard the connecting flight. (Another reason I don't want to check my camera gear!) Is that what you meant?


----------



## Rocky (Feb 4, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> flowers said:
> 
> 
> > Eldar said:
> ...


Good points. However, If the rule is there, the gate agent have ALL the rights to stop you if your carry on does not meet their weight requirement, then, your unprotected camera bag will be gate checked. What are you going to do at that time? Even between big airports, it will happen. I have be requested to lighten up my carry on between SFO and Singapore to meet the 7 Kg rule. Same thing happen between LAX and Mebourne Ausralia. Travelling within US and between US and Canada is a lot more forgiving on the wieght of carry on. Travelling oversea, even between US and oversea is a different ball game.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 4, 2014)

Rocky said:


> Good points. However, If the rule is there, the gate agent have ALL the rights to stop you if your carry on does not meet their weight requirement, then, your unprotected camera bag will be gate checked. What are you going to do at that time? Even between big airports, it will happen. I have be requested to lighten up my carry on between SFO and Singapore to meet the 7 Kg rule. Same thing happen between LAX and Mebourne Ausralia. Travelling within US and between US and Canada is a lot more forgiving on the wieght of carry on. Travelling oversea, even between US and oversea is a different ball game.



When that has happened to me, and I had it happen several times the worst was in Heathrow in the UK. I put my 17" MBP down the back of my trousers, I put my Cagoule on and filled the front pocket with my 70-200 f2.8, 24-70 f2.8 and some batteries, I stuck the 16-35 on the 1Ds MkIII and put it over my shoulder and then reweighed it, all was good, got the boarding pass and put it all back in the bag.


----------



## flowers (Feb 4, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> Rocky said:
> 
> 
> > Good points. However, If the rule is there, the gate agent have ALL the rights to stop you if your carry on does not meet their weight requirement, then, your unprotected camera bag will be gate checked. What are you going to do at that time? Even between big airports, it will happen. I have be requested to lighten up my carry on between SFO and Singapore to meet the 7 Kg rule. Same thing happen between LAX and Mebourne Ausralia. Travelling within US and between US and Canada is a lot more forgiving on the wieght of carry on. Travelling oversea, even between US and oversea is a different ball game.
> ...



I'll do something similar, I'll let them check the tripod and other stabilizers and if that's not enough I'll shove lenses in my pockets/under my shirt til they're happy.


----------

